#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Saab launches Diploma Employment Enhancement Program (DEEP) for engineering students

## KrazyKanika

Saab India announced an employability enhancement and skill development programme for Indian College Engineering students. 

Called the Diploma Employment Enhancement Program (DEEP), it is designed  to bridge the gap between industrys requirements and technical  education. 


 The first pilot classes in collaboration with Indian Technical Institutes will start in December. 

Saab India, the Indian subsidiary of the Swedish-headquartered Defence  and security company, has initiated a skills training programme at  institutes hosting DEEP in Gudivada and Kakinada in Andhra Pradesh. 

The six-month programme is designed to help engineering students learn  and hone the right mix of technical and soft skills while they are still  in college, a release said. 

Source: The Hindu Business Line





  Similar Threads: Nextsapiens launches Summer training Program 2015 Automobile Chassis for Automobile and Mechanical Engineering and Diploma Students Notes for Diploma In Mechanical Engineering Students Over 9,000 students empowered by HPCL program To attract more students, Rajasthan Technical University launches new programmes

----------


## bhawna12212

hey! there are a plenty of jobs for engineering students in both private and public sector! and specially in government sector!

----------

